# Hit the wall--now what?



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

A month or two--or three--someone wrote in that she was burned out, and didn't know how to get back into swing. I laughed, to myself, but now the same thing has happened to me. I think I did so much knitting and for such long periods, for Christmas, that now I have no desisre to even pick up a needle. There are wonderful patterns I've bookmarked, yummy yarns I've bought, but nothing seems to entice me. It was a nice holiday (I'm glad it's over), the reactions to my gifts were good, but. . . Any suggestions???? Am I over-reacting? Is this something temporary everyone goes thru?


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a test: visit your favorite yarn supplier, or any yarn place, and see if you can walk out without buying yarn or a tool or a notion.

If you can do that, it may be that you need a short break from yarncrafting.

My guess is that in a short while, you will see some yarn, or a pattern or something someone has one and your inspiration will return. 

Creativity can be damped down, often by external circumstances, but, it is persistent- a hardy perennial- and it will resprout given a nourishing environment.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

I have found this in every craft i have done,my two solutions are 1 housework,its so boring it makes you think of things to craft.and you get a tidy house.
2 do another craft or change activities altogether,dont look or think about knitting,read or garden or something,it does come back.

I have been a beader for 7 years non stop,just couldnt face it anymore picked up knitting few months ago,having a ball.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> I have found this in every craft i have done,my two solutions are 1 housework,its so boring it makes you think of things to craft.and you get a tidy house.
> 2 do another craft or change activities altogether,dont look or think about knitting,read or garden or something,it does come back.
> 
> I have been a beader for 7 years non stop,just couldnt face it anymore picked up knitting few months ago,having a ball.


Ooh! Thank you! You just reminded me that I need to make a swiffer pad for my swiffer wet jet. Awesome, I'm off now to cast on. 
It's amazing how reading one post can spur something completely different in the mind. lol


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Think everyone goes through periods of burn out.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Me too. Having someone else to knit for helps and seeing some pics of something you might like to do. I have now made the converse bootees and a sunhat for the new baby due in February. Who knows what I might be inspired to knit next?
Check out the pictures on the forum - you never know - you might say - yes, I think I will knit that! 
Oh, and I got some crochet hooks for Christmas so I pick a pattern and then head off to youtube to learn the stitches I need to use.
Will try the crochet sunhat next. Variety - the spice of life.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-boy-sun-hat-with-car-applique


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> > I have found this in every craft i have done,my two solutions are 1 housework,its so boring it makes you think of things to craft.and you get a tidy house.
> ...


Thanks,dear--didn't work.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

No reason why you have to knit if you don't feel like it. Just go on to something else until you feel the urge again. Why do it if you aren't enjoying the process.


----------



## quilt_knit1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sometimes I put my yarn aside and read tons of novels instead. I always come back to my yarn, though.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I think it's the yarn. Maybe you should go out and splurge on yourself. I started knitting a baby sweater with this beautiful hand dyed South American wool. Somebody gave me five or six hanks of this stuff. The price tags were still on, $20 apiece. I got all excited. Started knitting this sweater. Knit myself a headband with this stuff. I only had it on a short time when it started to itch like crazy. And I'm not allergic to wool. Okay, scratch that to the Goodwill box. I need to knit this sweater and none of the colors I have are right. Most of my stash is cheap scratchy stuff that needs to find a new home in a thrift shop. Time to go shopping for better yarn, something I can really get enthused about.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm kinda sick of knitting right now too. I read a lot and always have the book or knitting basket near by. I only knit 1 row of 20 stitches today and it was enough.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

3mom said:


> A month or two--or three--someone wrote in that she was burned out, and didn't know how to get back into swing. I laughed, to myself, but now the same thing has happened to me. I think I did so much knitting and for such long periods, for Christmas, that now I have no desisre to even pick up a needle. There are wonderful patterns I've bookmarked, yummy yarns I've bought, but nothing seems to entice me. It was a nice holiday (I'm glad it's over), the reactions to my gifts were good, but. . . Any suggestions???? Am I over-reacting? Is this something temporary everyone goes thru?


I give myself things that I have to get done -like the slippers I promised to make and get done right away. I know the person I am making them for will love them and they will mean a lot to her so I am pushing ahead. I don't want to disappoint.


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> I have been a beader for 7 years non stop,just couldnt face it anymore picked up knitting few months ago,having a ball.


For years I crocheted, knitted (not so much), X-stitched, & one day I just stopped. Had so many WIPs I tossed most of them & felt like a burden had been lifted. Mourned my disinterested, but read, kept busy doing crafts w/granddaughters, volunteering, whatever.
Ten or so years later, I discovered beading & felt like I was reborn. So instant gratification! 
Picked up needles in August -jewellery projects are still patiently awaiting my return- to knit a baby blanket. Have gotten about 15 beauties done & that many more I want to make. I now I'll go back to my lovely Swarovskis & pearls; they'll just have to wait awhile longer.
I know I'll not stitch again: eyes aren't so good anymore & it takes too long to finish most things, not to mention framing costs.
In the meantime, I never, ever have more than two or three WIPs (beading or knitting) as they are incentive killers.
So maybe you've outgrown it; maybe you just need a break. Take a class on something you've never tried...or read a good book.
Good luck,
kat


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

Sometimes you just flat out need a break! Indulge yourself in something else for awhile, at least until your fingers start itching to knit again!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I didn't knit for quite a while even though I caught a train so I started borrowing books from the library and read. The only thing I did was get so involved in the story that I went flying past my station and had to get off the next station and then go back. Never read since that day so I started knitting again. I don't fall asleep or go past my station. Hope you think of something. If I knit by DH complains or if I read he still complains so I can't win


----------



## mandymoo (Mar 29, 2011)

I think a change is as good as a rest,thats why i have on the go at one time Crochet/knitting/cross stitch/dress making so if i get bored with one i pick up another,i am disabled so twiddling my thumbs is not an option.
Hope you can find another craft you can do,in time you will go back its called ADDICTION.
good Luck


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Go with the flow - perhaps let your fingers rest for a while and seek inspiration in other ways, books, sites, magazines, new techniques and dare I say new crafts. I love exploring fairisle and shetland history and I am in awe of the history of lace knitting and lace making. I cannot do any of them very well but I do enjoy reading and exploring and have found city libraries to be a great place to indulge ( for free). Or the other radicaL SUGGESTION IS PERHAPS AFTER ALL THE GIFT CREATING YOU NOW CREATE SOMETHING VERY SPECIAL FOR YOUR SELF!!! 

Regards,
Tashi


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Check at your local library for knitting fiction, read a couple of books and see if that gives you some incentive to start again


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree when I am tired of knitting I do quilting for a while. I try to make quilts that will coordinate with the afghans I may have made. End results more gifts. My children call me a Bopper meaning I bop between knitting and quilting. That's ok with me.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I think everyone goes through periods of burn out with any craft. Give it a rest for a couple weeks. That's what I do, then I look for a charity I really believe in and do something for them.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

i have always knitted since i was 4 yrs old ( in my 60's now) i find not enough time to get bored as i do knitting, chrochet, water colours, cross stitch as well. they keep me so busy i never get totally bored as i can always do any of my crafts when i want a change then have renewed enthusiasm for knitting


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yes, but that too shall pass.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> I have found this in every craft i have done,my two solutions are 1 housework,its so boring it makes you think of things to craft.and you get a tidy house.
> 2 do another craft or change activities altogether,dont look or think about knitting,read or garden or something,it does come back.
> 
> I have been a beader for 7 years non stop,just couldnt face it anymore picked up knitting few months ago,having a ball.


I so agree about housework being a great incentive to resuming knitting.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

As they say in deepest darkest Devon(uk), "don't ee worry 'bout it m'dear"!!!!
Just relax and do something different for a while, take this opportunity to go for some walks, get a bit of fresh air into your lungs, ready for the urge to return. x


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

Hi,

I've just read your energetic bio, and now it's time to teach a non-knitting neighbour, or even 2 how to knit. Half an hour every so often at a certain time would be great. Learning anything is hills and valleys, but their enthusiasm will fill your home. An idea for you anyway.


----------



## emandskysmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Finally someone else from Maine lol...where in Maine do you live? I am from Biddeford. I've gone through patches like you not with knitting but with cross stitching where i just have no desire to pick it up, it does pass.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

We burn out for several reasons. Sometimes when we are on a racing train to produce the aftermath of completion is a let down. I find there is an emptiness and no new goal to push you forward. Perhaps the push for all the holiday gifts and their completion had that effect on you. I am in such a state right now myself, but my situation is more complicated than just that fact.

One thing that has helped when I see burn out happening is that I challenge myself with a new technique. New stitches; a new knitting concept to try; a different type of yarn experience of design style. Anything to get those excitement tinglies going again. Housework has a way of getting me centered and back into my self. Also, because it is usually so mindless, I have energy to left to let knew ideas percolate up.

But taking a full break is legitimate and if that is what you need, don't beat up on yourself.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

I'm there too, not exactly sick of knitting but certainly not feeling inspired. Purchased a lot of yarn at Michael's over the holidays as my daughter gave me a gift certificate and they had a great sale on but once I got home and unpacked the yarn, I didn't know where to start. I've been searching through patterns looking for inspiration and have pulled a lot of patterns for my 2012 to do list but that is where they sit. Started a few things but there they sit. Bought a knook kit when I was at Michaels opened it yesterday (a full two weeks after purchasing it) but I'm not that interested in it any more. The only thing I seem to be able to finish right now are hats and scarves so I've decided to use the scarves to try out some different patterns. Hopefully I will get my "mojo" back.

Lost in the snow

Linda


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Kathie said:


> No reason why you have to knit if you don't feel like it. Just go on to something else until you feel the urge again. Why do it if you aren't enjoying the process.


I agree,Kathie. I am in my sixties and have been an avid reader since I was 9 or 10. After I retired a few years ago I got more and more into my knitting. Now I rarely read a novel although I do still read nonfiction (like knitting info.) There's no reason why I must read for pleasure like I used to. Maybe some day I'll return to it but for now I'm enjoying knitting.
Topsy


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I think it is after the holiday burnout. When something new comes along you will want to knit. How about knitting for charity,hats mittens,baby hats for the hospitals.maybe just wait till a new fashion comes along, see what happens. Good luck. Just read awhile get a god book.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Try reorganizing your stash. See if there is a knitting group in your area. Bouncing ideas off others with similar
interests helps alot.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

3mom said:


> A month or two--or three--someone wrote in that she was burned out, and didn't know how to get back into swing. I laughed, to myself, but now the same thing has happened to me. I think I did so much knitting and for such long periods, for Christmas, that now I have no desisre to even pick up a needle. There are wonderful patterns I've bookmarked, yummy yarns I've bought, but nothing seems to entice me. It was a nice holiday (I'm glad it's over), the reactions to my gifts were good, but. . . Any suggestions???? Am I over-reacting? Is this something temporary everyone goes thru?


Just give it time....the desire will come back...and then you will be happy to start again...I find that when I try to force myself to do creative things when I am not in the mood...they never turn out well...maybe thats just me~~


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I think that we all go through this. I find that in the summer I am less inclined to want to knit because i am too busy with outside things. I do love to go for a ride in my sports car. I usually want to go to a yarn shop and buy yarn for things I want to make in the winter.

I do charity knitting which helps with motivation because there is always something that needs to be made. Knowing I am making something that is going to help someone keeps me knitting.

Hope that you find you find your inspiration. It may take some time but for sure it will come back. Good luck.


----------



## carol taylor (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with you that you need to change off and do other things or you get burned out. I switch off all the time, jump to a crochet project, make some handmade paper, some soap, or work on a quilt. I always have several things going at once. I even have times where I can't face any of the crafts and I like to bake bread. I do love doing all of the above but I get bored easily Not only that but it is not good for your health to just sit for long periods of time.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> > I have found this in every craft i have done,my two solutions are 1 housework,its so boring it makes you think of things to craft.and you get a tidy house.
> ...


I've seen the crocheted swiffer covers, but never a knitted. I figured it couldn't be too difficult. Do you have a pattern? Do you really like the covers? It seems like such a $$ saver to me. Thanks.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

It only takes one good pattern for me to get out of my rut!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, isn't it funny how you are going great guns and even want to create something and then, bam! You just sit there in a stupor and don't know what to do next. Just take a deep breath and relax. Your body is telling you it needs to regroup. Sometimes by not doing anything for a short time, you will still be thinking about things and working them out mentally, but giving your body a rest. Then when you do begin again, you will have new creative energy.
Usually, just looking through some old knitting magazines will get my juices going again. And, as some readers have said, if you know a second craft, you can switch to that for a while. Maybe a good time to sort out all your stash and rearrange for the new year.


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

You are not alone I am sure - I hit the wall on a lot of fronts!!
So I change tactics - don't feel like knitting fine, read a book.
Or sometimes I pick a small project, in an area I don't usually do.
I pick up my tatting (I'm horrid at it) work on some little discs.
Crochet bookmarks , make silly toys or sew - - - I bake, but thenI eat it!! not good. This too shall pass so do not worry. Gwen


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

When I hit the burn out wall, I switch to another hobby, beading or card making. I can satisfy the creative urge while avoiding the repetition that put me to sleep.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in the midst of a knitting frenzy at the moment; just can't get enough of it ! Socks, socks, socks have become my latest passion and that is because they are a CHALLENGE to me; still haven't completed my first pair, but am working on it (lots of frogging) ! Too, the latest spur is that I've become involved in a knitting ministry with a church I'm not a member of, but that is ok ! They have a lot of contact with cancer patients, people that are hurting, and the immediate need of preemie hats ! I spent yesterday looking at and planning to make chemo hats; will buy yarn today for the immediate need for the preemie hats.....

ON THE OTHER HAND, I've lost all zeal and passion for quilting ! I took it up last spring and have completed 3 tops; they are quilted yet because it is so expensive; I've started hand quilting one but get distracted by other stuff.

I've found that if I take a day off from all hand work; clean house, do laundry, mop floors, etc., I'm then ready to sit back and enjoy my hand work.

What frustrates me the most is that I've been forced into retirement because of health issues and see all these projects I want to complete and donate to causes but just don't have the funds to buy the yarn to do that. I live alone and am on a very limited budget and it is hard to budget for my volunteer knitting. The sad thing is that TIME is abundant for me but limited by resources.......yuk !


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Right now I am in the process of knitting slippers for 6 of my neighbors grandchildren and when I get bored I just leave it for a day or two and read or do something other than knit. That gives me a break.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

If you figure this out please let me know. I have not worked on my art work in the past 6 months or so. Not sure why. I even put my easel away. 

This is a good discussion - thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I am what I call "a binge crafted". I do one craft over and over again...enjoying it a lot....once to the point that I crocheted 5 queen afghans in 8 weeks while working full time. Got bilateral carpal tunnel requiring surgery thatbtime. 

I discovered to go after a new, unknown, craft when inexhaust myself from the particular craft. Knooking may be the next one....and I can crochet, knit, bead already. Or maybe do glass work with my daughter and her kiln. 

Good luck with finding your way out of the doldrums.

Karen


----------



## SueSch (Mar 18, 2011)

my Christmas gifts of knitting weren't ever heard of again . I don't even know whether they actually received the scarves I made .They all used the twirly yarn called Elicia .I sent 6 of them with another rellie (to 6 different people same family )but have heard nothing --bit deflating . My knitting is non existant at present . I'm not a brilliant knitter need small things which don't require too much concentration on pattern but rely on colour or texture of the yarn . looks like back to quilting and falling asleep in front of the boring documentaries my husband insists on watching at night !


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

I find I get 'burn out' when I'm doing too much of the same thing. I made quite a few pair of slippers during the holidays, and by the time I was on the last one, I was feeling sluggish about knitting. Now it's time for me... I'm working on socks. I'm made several pair of plain stockinette knitted socks, so now I'll work on some patterned socks - break it up, learn something new. I always have other craft projects to work on as well. Also, as another poster mentioned - reading a 'knitted related' novel. Debbie Macomber has some really good ones.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

If you don't feel like knitting, don't knit. I went thru a dry spell a few months back. The only problem I had was when I watched TV. I was used to having knitting in my hands. My charity group takes a break Nov.- Jan., so I didn't feel the need to produce for them. I agree with other's suggestions, organize your stash or a closet or your spices or anything that needs doing. You'll feel better about accomplishing something. I made myself a little list (not so little) of UFO's and projects I wanted to do, not just knitting. It inspired me to pick one, my recipes. I'm a big collector. They are now together in one place, not organized, just hanging out together, ready to be sorted. That did inspire me to try a couple of new recipes. Then we headed south for the winter. I visited a knit shop I hadn't been to in 9 months and what do you know? She had several patterns and projects I just had to do and I'm back to my knitting again. But I don't feel pressured to hurry to the finish. Good luck, dear. Join the KP forums everyday. Maybe you can encourage the rest of us or get inspired again yourself.


----------



## SueSch (Mar 18, 2011)

please what is a swiffer?


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Jan, 
I like your plan of attack. I think this is something I can do to get started. thanks. mary


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> I'm in the midst of a knitting frenzy at the moment; just can't get enough of it ! Socks, socks, socks have become my latest passion and that is because they are a CHALLENGE to me; still haven't completed my first pair, but am working on it (lots of frogging) ! Too, the latest spur is that I've become involved in a knitting ministry with a church I'm not a member of, but that is ok ! They have a lot of contact with cancer patients, people that are hurting, and the immediate need of preemie hats ! I spent yesterday looking at and planning to make chemo hats; will buy yarn today for the immediate need for the preemie hats.....
> 
> ON THE OTHER HAND, I've lost all zeal and passion for quilting ! I took it up last spring and have completed 3 tops; they are quilted yet because it is so expensive; I've started hand quilting one but get distracted by other stuff.
> 
> ...


You might check with the charities you knit for, most have donated yarn you can use. Our group has more than it needs, but that always inspires me to help use it up. Put the word out to friends and neighbors that you're looking for yarn to use for charity projects. You may be surprised what comes your way. 
You could also check with agencies or churches that are requesting charity knitting. They may have a stash or could put the word out that yarn is needed. Many people have yarn they just don't know what to do with. I've found lots at garage sales for next to nothing. Good luck with those socks. You're going to be so proud when finish them and put them on your feet.


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

Suesch,

Next Christmas - send them each a card saying a hand-knitted gift has been sent with thoughts of them to 'my favourite charity'. You'll get a thank you from the charity and people will appreciate them, too. KP is wonderful.


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it. It happens to all of us at one time or another. I am a quilter too and have a huge fabric stash and projects waiting to start and or finish but right now I just don't feel like it. I love looking at my fabric but I just don't have the gumption to get sewing. Right now I am knitting and crocheting. Soon enough I will be quilting again. I think this time of year winter just gets the best of us and zaps the excitement out of a lot of us. Enjoy doing something else for a while and I am sure you will be knitting again soon enough.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

SueSch said:


> please what is a swiffer?


Ah, here we are again, a difference in countries. There are several kinds of swiffers, but all are designed to clean floors (except the swiffer duster). They are basically a handle with a mop/dustmop head on them. You buy packages of dry or wet disposable cloths that fit on the head to clean your floors. Well, the cloths can be expensive after a while, so some bright person figured out how to knit/crochet a cover for the mop out of cotton yarn that slips over the head. When it gets dirty, you can throw it in the washer. Hope that gives you an idea of what we're talking about. I love this forum because I meet people from other places.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

quilt_knit1 said:


> Sometimes I put my yarn aside and read tons of novels instead. I always come back to my yarn, though.


Ditto!


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

All I need to do is start cleaning the "stash" and I find things that I had forgotten, and things I had "hoped" to do one day. It makes the juices flow.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

its funny I hit that wall during Chirstmas just couldn't get in it at all. So I just kept getting pattens and relaxed. Its good to do now and then give the hands a break from the same actions day in and day out. But I am still one that cannot sit and just do nothing so I picked up my tatting and started doing that for a bit. Then after Christmas I told self this Christmas is getting started now. Its just to stressful to do it all in such a short time. So I have started back to knitting and making a scarf. I have a box marked Christmas and all that I knit will go in there. So this way when the season comes I can fully enjoy the time more. Plus I will also start Christmas gifts for the wee folks next month and stash that also. Times are hard and the money even tighter there will be a Christmas no matter what.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

3mom said:


> It was a nice holiday (I'm glad it's over), the reactions to my gifts were good, but. . . Any suggestions???? Am I over-reacting? Is this something temporary everyone goes thru?


I end up in burn out at least once a year too. Normally after Christmas, I get all excited about new challenges for making humanitarian items, but this year, haven't really hit that point yet. I will...
We have been struggling financially for 3 or so years now, and all that is on my mind is my next pattern to create and post on etsy so I can pay bills. no fun at all.

BYU women's conference is coming up in April and I know I will be pumped up for humanitarian items then! That's what it's all about. 

Hang in there, perhaps read a few of your knitting books, or better yet, go to the library and find a good novel and relax for a bit. The urge will come back, at least it aways does for me.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I wish a new pattern would come out,so it would give everyone an incentive to knit it .maybe it would be summer project,or a new winter one.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I am att hat point right now in a way. I have my knitting next to me and haven't picked up the needles since Monday when I finished a bib for my new GS due in March. Have to make his coming outfit and need to get going on it as I don't think he is going to wait for the due date. Keep changing my mkind on the outfit to make. Finally made a decision on it last night. Now to get the yarn for it and get it going. Once I get working on it I am good to go. Just needed that motivation.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I understand the frustration. I have gone away from kniting for as much as 10 years at a time. Now I have so many thing I have planned to do I am having problems wondering how can I get it all done.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

Knitter forever said:


> I wish a new pattern would come out,so it would give everyone an incentive to knit it .maybe it would be summer project,or a new winter one.


My patterns are very simple though, so unless you are making a bunch for a charity perhaps, it wouldn't be a project


----------



## Bbt712 (Jan 10, 2012)

If possible, knit with a group,or just a friend or two. I knit with a group that meets once a week and they really keep me inspired.


----------



## meshreck (Jul 22, 2011)

This happens to me every year after Christmas. I use this time to organize my stash, I take all the partial skeins of yarn left from all my projects and wind into balls. This year I had 33 small balls of assorted yarns. Now I have a nice cleaned out stash and now remember what I have. 
The next thing I do is use the odds and ends of yarn with a solid color yarn and make a "memory blanket"for myself. AsI use up the yarn I get to think of the things I have made and the people that I made them for. For me this seems to get my head on right for the new year.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

A Swiffer is like a combination wet/dry floor cleaner. There are several varieties. One is just a lond handle with a bare mop base to which you attach a cloth. You can buy disposable cloths that you use once and throw away or crochet one that can be used and washed. The other has a tank attached to the handle in which is cleanig fluid that is dispensed by way of a trigger as needed. It is located at the top of the handle. They are very easy to use and make floor cleaning simpler. Hope this helps. I use the crocheted covers to save the environment. Edith


SueSch said:


> please what is a swiffer?


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

bevqual said:


> Knitter forever said:
> 
> 
> > I wish a new pattern would come out,so it would give everyone an incentive to knit it .maybe it would be summer project,or a new winter one.
> ...


Nice website! I had fun there.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

3mom said:


> A month or two--or three--someone wrote in that she was burned out, and didn't know how to get back into swing. I laughed, to myself, but now the same thing has happened to me. I think I did so much knitting and for such long periods, for Christmas, that now I have no desisre to even pick up a needle. There are wonderful patterns I've bookmarked, yummy yarns I've bought, but nothing seems to entice me. It was a nice holiday (I'm glad it's over), the reactions to my gifts were good, but. . . Any suggestions???? Am I over-reacting? Is this something temporary everyone goes thru?


Even a race car gets a break, so do athletes. It's okay for you to take a break, too.
Miss doing something with your hands? Give yourself a manny (manicure) and a peddi (pedicure).


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

After reading all the posts, I feel very comforted. I thought I was the only one who went through this (AM the only one out of my friends circle who goes through the burnout). after knitting furiously for the holidays, I felt good, but with a letdown when all was accomplished....and I still had a big stash to be used. I have solved my "burnout problems" several ways. First of all, relax--the desire to create will return. Take the guilt off of (me/you/anyone)--you will return to knitting or do something else. I usually have an afghan going (sitting in a basket beside my regular knitting chair), and I return to that when I am in between projects or in a funk. I also have a 8 1/2 x 11 box next to the chair with picture/instructions of projects I want to try. Occasionally looking through the box stirs the creative juices--they bubble and ferment in the brain while I am working on something else, and one of the projects bubbles to the top. Don't stress.


----------



## Cjlackie (Nov 5, 2011)

I am going through that same thing with quilting. I was a very active quilter and about 3 years ago I took sick...I stopped quilting at that time and just can't get back at it...I went back to knitting which I had stopped a few years ago.....I find I go through streaks like this...I knit, crochet, tole paint, appliqué, read....... They always come back.


----------



## loveyarn (Jun 8, 2011)

Sometimes you do just get burned out. Right now I'm burned out on quilting and x-stitch so have changed to knitting and crocheting. May that would help you also.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Some times life just gets too much. Health and finacial worries make your head spin so much that your hands just seem to come to a screeching halt. That's where I am right now. I am going to take some of the advice given here on KP and just do something else, like the dreaded house work and organizing. I'm sure something will come up. I'm waiting for the results of some tests and will go from there. Edith


----------



## bunino (Oct 11, 2011)

I think sometimes it's just overload. Too many options and you end up not wanting to do any.....or you start one and another "calls" so you do that one and on and on. I also have a thing about not "being able" to give a baby gift that I did not make so I put a lot of pressure on myself. And then there is the holiday crunch where everything crafted has to get done at once. Sometimes you just need a break. It doesn't have to be a long one - just enough to recharge your batteries.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

3mom-Nothing wrong with what you're saying. I go through spells where I don't want to look at anything knitting. If you're feeling burned out, take a break. Find some reading books that interest you, get outside and enjoy the fresh air, volunteer at your local animal shelter and give some homeless animals some special love, etc. There are lots of things you can do to take your focus off knitting and onto something else. Enjoy the break!!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

when this happens to me, I choose a wonderful yarn and a project that is for ME...that usually gets me motivated.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Use your "down" time to do some organizing in your home--craft areas, closets, etc. Getting organized ALWAYS inspires me to do something creative. If not that--immerse yourself in a few good books or something else you enjoy but didn't have time for while you were knitting. 

Sometimes we DO need to take a break and that's okay. Inspiration will come again in due time.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Me too - I go in cycles, where I knit/crochet nonstop for months, then read nonstop, 10-12 books a week. Now I throw writing & publishing books into the cycle. Can't complain of boredom!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

3mom said:


> A month or two--or three--someone wrote in that she was burned out, and didn't know how to get back into swing. I laughed, to myself, but now the same thing has happened to me. I think I did so much knitting and for such long periods, for Christmas, that now I have no desisre to even pick up a needle. There are wonderful patterns I've bookmarked, yummy yarns I've bought, but nothing seems to entice me. It was a nice holiday (I'm glad it's over), the reactions to my gifts were good, but. . . Any suggestions???? Am I over-reacting? Is this something temporary everyone goes thru?


I go through this. I get a few projects done, and anticipate doing more, then all of a sudden, no inspiration, no inclination, no 'ation' of any kind. It will pass.


----------



## vicstitcher (Oct 31, 2011)

If it's not fun, why bother? There's no THOU SHALT KNIT commandment, is there? Listen to yourself to see what does sound fun and find a way to do that. If at some point knitting becomes fun again - great! If not, so what?

Vicki


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I've just been through that myself...nothing was really tripping my trigger. So I decided to do some charity knitting...doing baby hats for my local hospital. No huge decisions to make and I'm doing something good! It's also moving my stash busting ahead...I'm planning to use up all my baby/baby appropriate yarns.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> > I have found this in every craft i have done,my two solutions are 1 housework,its so boring it makes you think of things to craft.and you get a tidy house.
> ...


Swifter pad? Uuuuuuuu. Mind giving me a tip or send a picture on how that works??? Love the idea... Never thought of that... ;-)


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

I do that. I can't have idle hands so I change to crochet or quilting. Or, maybe you just need to let your mind rest and catch up....or slow down after the busy season. That is ok, too.


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

3mom said:


> A month or two--or three--someone wrote in that she was burned out, and didn't know how to get back into swing. I laughed, to myself, but now the same thing has happened to me. I think I did so much knitting and for such long periods, for Christmas, that now I have no desisre to even pick up a needle. There are wonderful patterns I've bookmarked, yummy yarns I've bought, but nothing seems to entice me. It was a nice holiday (I'm glad it's over), the reactions to my gifts were good, but. . . Any suggestions???? Am I over-reacting? Is this something temporary everyone goes thru?


Has happened to me, that's when I catch up on my reading. Usually by the time I've finished two books, I'm back in the swing of things. Don't worry, you just need a rest...you'll be back at it before you know it!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I crochet and have had that happen.
I usually make hats for babies. They don't take long to do.
That is what I do when I'm in a slump and not in the mood
of making something big. I do that a lot if I have an appointment
or my wife does. I crochet while waiting in the doctors
or dentist office.
I belong to a few crochet charity groups and I always
have something that needs to be made.
I know what you mean though. I do get into those moods.
My wife wanted a lapafghan after Christmas.
So, that is what I'm making now. I have some yarn left over
from Christmas gifts.
Dick


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well I think this is why so many of us have so many things going at the same time. I crochet so much a few years back, I was on my own with no inspiration or answers to my questions.. so I felt frustrated... this was in my pre-Youtube life...LOL.. I know I will go back to it.. right now I'm having a blast knitting... I think your inspiration to knit something again will come from a challenge.. and right now your tired and not up to a challenge.. I would come in here ... read the newsletter.. drool over the pictures and enjoy the links... and after awhile you might find some inspiration to knit a cute little something.. I personally can't wait to try knitting toy's.. for some reason I love the little needles.. but too much to do first..LOL


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

3mom said:


> A month or two--or three--someone wrote in that she was burned out, and didn't know how to get back into swing. I laughed, to myself, but now the same thing has happened to me. I think I did so much knitting and for such long periods, for Christmas, that now I have no desisre to even pick up a needle. There are wonderful patterns I've bookmarked, yummy yarns I've bought, but nothing seems to entice me. It was a nice holiday (I'm glad it's over), the reactions to my gifts were good, but. . . Any suggestions???? Am I over-reacting? Is this something temporary everyone goes thru?


I felt the same way and stopped knitting for many years. I gave and sold all my yarn, needles and everything I had. I was so burned out that I simply did not want to knit anymore. Took up beading - one stroke painting - accumulated tons of paint and beads. They did not kill the desire that was buried in my heart for knitting. Approximately 2 years ago I started knitting again. I had to purchase everything like a new knitter. I am again in love with passion I have had since the age of 9 - and that was 56 years ago. I believe you will go back to knitting. Knitting is (in my opinion) a hobby that satisfies like none other.
Let us know ... and don't give or sell any of your knitting items


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Life is not meant to be lived through hobbies alone. Get out, enjoy nature, see some of the world that passed you by while you sat and knitted/crocheted/beaded/embroidered/read/etc..

You will come back refreshed, invigorated and re-created. Life can do that to you.


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

GMADRAGON2 said:


> Life is not meant to be lived through hobbies alone. Get out, enjoy nature, see some of the world that passed you by while you sat and knitted/crocheted/beaded/embroidered/read/etc..
> 
> You will come back refreshed, invigorated and re-created. Life can do that to you.


This is true. However, I want to get away from the hustle and bustle of 'life' - all the demands that everyday life makes - I want to shut myself up, soft music or a brilliant audio book (Killing Lincoln at present) and knit myself into la la land. Reality and the world is only outside my door ... knitting is my "paradise"


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> GMADRAGON2 said:
> 
> 
> > Life is not meant to be lived through hobbies alone. Get out, enjoy nature, see some of the world that passed you by while you sat and knitted/crocheted/beaded/embroidered/read/etc..
> ...


I once used crochet to recover from a deep, deep depression. I sat on the edge of my bed (leaving a permanent depression=} ) and crocheted for 18 months solid. What I discovered is that, while I recovered, the world had not stopped turning ... those in my life did *not* change, people died and I did not attend their funeral; my grandson grew older and I did not get a chance to see him grow; my children (adults) made their way without me, and I had limited, through necessity, my life.

I vowed never to let myself do that ever, ever again. Yes, life can be difficult; but hiding in an illusion cannot change things. Only waking each day, walking outside to hear birds, cars, children laughing, can make a difference. Yes, the problems exist ... look at yourself, as I did, and you may find the solutions exist within yourself to all those things you are avoiding. It will AMAZE you!

With compassion and caring ...


----------



## choltz (Sep 14, 2011)

What comfort there is in this conversation! I have doll clothes for an American Girl doll going, three quilts, 2 sweaters, 2 prayer shawls and several counted cross stitch projects going...... sometimes I just put them all down and just read a novel. I am facing shoulder replacement surgery in the next couple of months and I am a little panicky about my projects..... which ones do I have to try to finish before the surgery and which ones can wait? I might have to figure out how to knit one-handed for a little while. Sighhhh......


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

3-Mom-
I think its like diet. No matter what you love or crave, or how many different ways you find to prepare it, if that's all you get, you lose your appetite. I have never been able to sustain an interest in any activity in a particular domain when I did it to the exclusion of all others. We need variety.

My suggestion to you is to use your burn- out as an opportunity to diversify. Make up activities directed at other crafts as little projects. For instance, making a colorful or nicely laid out chart or list of things you might like to do but aren't presently motivated to engage in, use up some materials from your stash, etc. Another on-going creative project could be to prepare a box for little starter "kits" of materials you can add to when you feel a tug of inspiration, and just pick something out of there when you're bored. The box itself can be a project if you like to decoupage or make woven baskets. I just put photos of idea starters or string some beads through holes I drill through the front of clear boxes like a drawer pull. Kits can contain as much or little as you have in mind when you make them, and you can add things to them or move something from one bag to another, when you think of something else. I use clear shoeboxes for the ideas started in snack and sandwich bags for projects that are comprised of small materials,including findings,a spool of whatever I'm going to use to put them together, and so forth. I have used a stacked grid of milk crates wired together to organize it all, from shoeboxes to cones of yarn and voluminous assemblies of fabric, yarn and metals which are each contained within gallon zip lock bags, the nice clear zipped bags that come with better curtains and linens, or the occasional thin plastic shroud. I bought some industrial shelves to replace the crates and my spring project entails a total reorganization of my studio. I like doing that, but I can't deal with it for extended periods of time. I do it when Ineed a break from the 3 or 4 projects I work on more regularly.



3mom said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > juliacraftylady666 said:
> ...


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Just time to take a mini break from it. Then you will b e able to return with a vengence. :lol:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I think it's time to make something for yourself. Even a simple beautiful scarf can enliven your wardrobe. And with a small project you can indulge in a luxurious yarn.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

joycevv said:


> I think it's time to make something for yourself. Even a simple beautiful scarf can enliven your wardrobe. And with a small project you can indulge in a luxurious yarn.


Now this is what first came to my mind also... Do something small and cute for you!


----------



## doris m russo (Jan 1, 2012)

No. You are not over reacting at all.
I think that this happens to many of us. We work so much preparing for the holidays with knitted gifts, that we feel a litte overwhelm.

Take a few days or a month of knitting vacation. Probably you will see something that you would like to make, and then you start once again.

Keep on knitting

best wishes

doris


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

When i get that way and i do.. i switch over to my quilting ( i even bought a new machine to do machine quilting). I need to keep my hands busy. So try another..see what happens. Good luck !


----------



## bookladychris (Sep 30, 2011)

Everyone needs a break sometimes. Last year after Christmas I just couldn't get motivated to knit anymore. I went to my knitting group and just sat and visited with the knitters/crocheters. Then during the summer I crocheted about ten doilies and 2 table runners. Not to mention I read quite a bit. Finally I got motivated enough to start again. I think we all go through burn out at some time whether it's knitting, or reading, etc. Just give it some time and believe me it will come back with a vengeance!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

3mom,
Feel the same way. Thank you for voicing it. Last night finally cast on for fingerless knits but seemed cables too much now. Will cast on for hat today.
I enjoy your shares. 
This too shall pass, be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> > I have found this in every craft i have done,my two solutions are 1 housework,its so boring it makes you think of things to craft.and you get a tidy house.
> ...


Thank you for reminding me. I forgot I was going to make one today. lol


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

GMADRAGON2 said:


> ninal46 said:
> 
> 
> > GMADRAGON2 said:
> ...


My Dear, I am not implying anyone should 'use' knitting/crocheting or any other hobby and retreat into their depression. That sort of depression should be dealt with by the medical field. I am suggesting that IF the world becomes too hectic, and for some of us it is ... such as owning a business in these trying times - phones that keep on ringing - grown children with their own set of problems etc. One can close a door to that world and find blessed peace in the touch of a skein of soft Cashmere/Angora/Silk or whatever one fancies. I would NEVER advice anyone who felt the depression as deeply as you did to hide away and not seek help. I am so very glad that you are feeling better and do take time to stop and smell the roses.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I binge between knitting, x-stitch and reading. For some reason winter brings out the knitter in me; but one summer years ago I latch-hooked an oriental-type rug that was about 3' x 5' and it was a sweaty summer with that thing in my lap!! Latch hook is too hard on my hands to do these days.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I understand, EMom (3Mom?) -- I also knit non-stop throughout the month of December and even some in November. I have been planning to start knitting curtains for a long time and everyone always wants more warm socks..but I am not inspired. I did order a variety of Wool-ease colors (on sale at Jo-Anne's) and maybe that will get me going. I worked on the curtains for a time yesterday, and honestly, I wonder if I have the stamina to complete them! When my dear Mom was still living, I used to pass on the projects that got boring to me and she would finish them. Can you imagine! She once finished a popcorn bedspread! I don't have Mom to finish my curtains and I have purchased the thread. Yikes! What was I thinking.

I realize that I am rambling, but you struck a chord in me today.


----------



## lyndapenny (Aug 10, 2011)

This summer I could not seem to get into knitting or any other projects I like to do. I loved looking at patterns and yarn, loved to dreame of making something. But just could not get motivated. Then I realized I was not feeling good and went to the doctor. I have a cronic (sp) health problem that crops up when I least expect it. I have learned that when I get the "Hit the Wall" feeling, it is time to look at my health issues. Usually that is the problem.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> > I have found this in every craft i have done,my two solutions are 1 housework,its so boring it makes you think of things to craft.and you get a tidy house.
> ...


Thank you too! I've been meaning to make a swiffer pad for myself and I keep forgetting.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

That's a great idea, Debi--I did that this week. It was kind of alarming to learn that I just bought things I already have. It still didn't inspire me.


Debiknit said:


> Try reorganizing your stash. See if there is a knitting group in your area. Bouncing ideas off others with similar
> interests helps alot.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I see a problem with making a new Swiffer pad. You will have to use it. LOL Edith


Wynn11 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > juliacraftylady666 said:
> ...


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I like your idea, Joyce! You are right, we all have enough stash to conjure up a scarf for ourselves. And then wear it at home, if you are not working elsewhere. It does lift one's spirits when one has the blah's.


joycevv said:


> I think it's time to make something for yourself. Even a simple beautiful scarf can enliven your wardrobe. And with a small project you can indulge in a luxurious yarn.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

katrinka said:


> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> > For years I crocheted, knitted (not so much), X-stitched, & one day I just stopped. Had so many WIPs I tossed most of them & felt like a burden had been lifted..... I know I'll not stitch again: eyes aren't so good anymore & it takes too long to finish most things, not to mention framing costs.
> ...


----------



## JohnnyG (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm not a great example, but I stopped knitting for a number of years, and only picked it up again because I needed to crochet something, and I just kind of migrated back to knitting again, too.

Take a break. It's well-deserved. When the spirit strikes again, you'll pick up the needles. There's no law that says you have to knit. It's supposed to be fun.


----------



## Chatty Knits (Oct 29, 2011)

Just give it some time. You will feel a desire that can only be met by creating with needles and yarn and you will be off gain


----------



## Chatty Knits (Oct 29, 2011)

Just give it some time. You will feel a desire that can only be met by creating with needles and yarn and you will be off gain


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

When I first retiredI got very interestd in Water colour painting I went mad and indulged in all sorts of painting.I now have cupboard full of anything to do with painting.Next it was cards I bought Loads of rubber stamps, Punches, ink pads.glitter a heat gun you name it and I have got it. All just stored away in a cupboard .Now I am into knitting and realise useful things can be knitted so I have stuck with this type of craft. Every so often I do drift away from knitting but I joined a knitting group and this is what keeps my interst in knitting.Incidently I learnt to knit at a very early age.It is very difficult when you loose interest in a craft to get your self back interestd again.Dont worry it will eventually return.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

How do you make swiffer pads? I just used my last one cleaning up ice cream DH spilled...are they for wet mop or dusting???


----------



## Awanda (Jan 29, 2011)

This is a great idea. I am a quilter and having the option to go back and forth between these two craft arts really work. I never thought about making afghans to go with my quils. Take Care.


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

I would find a pattern for something totally different from anything that I had previously knit and look at it as a new challenge!


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I found that I have been rushing to get things for christmas finished, that now I have no deadline I cannt think what to do next. I got through it by naming some of the things I wanted to do this year, and lo and behold so many things jumped in to my head, I was happily knitting again in days and still loving it


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

3mom, don't sweat the small stuff. i am a jack of all crafts, and king of none. i have always painted in some fashion or another, now my latest thing was learning water color, quite the challenge compaired to oil, and acylic, but i love it. just had some stuff framed. still have several other things i want to get done, prob. will have more incintive once i repaint my living room, cause i am going to replace some of my picture frames in there with some of my stuff. but i haven't painted in a couple yrs. but its ok, i was tired, i moved into jewlry making, cousin and i did several shows for couple yrs. sorta burned out of that, still do myself some things, but no real interest in selling so much any more, i started knitting a yr ago, love it, as it seems to be easier on my wrists than crochet. some days when i finish my boring daily chores, i pick up a book and read non stop, the point is... its not a requirement for you to do something all the time. after christmas knitting was over, i did nothing now after visit to lys i am trying to figure out a new scarf pattern, but i am not beating my self over head about it, i will figure it out in my time. until then i do other stuff. its ok, i don't report in to anyone. enjoy yourself and just do or do not do until the urge strikes you.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

No, you're not over reacting. I go on "knitting jags." I'll have 3-4 projects going and then come to a dead stop. Often there is panic involved sine I have a huge stash. I bet it will pass.

I also spend time on www.raverly.com to get my knitting juices flowing.

pzoe


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm sorry I don't remember the website but there are simple patterns. Try googling it and/or www.tipnut.com. Remember the swifter pads wash nicely for another go 'round.

pzoe


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

I had a resent slump, but am starting to come out of it. I made a pair of mittens for my little granddaughter, a pair of slippers that will fit ??? and almost finished a pair of slippers for myself. Give it a little time it will come back.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

Dear 3Mom-Happy Belated Birthday!!!-I went to your profile to see if you had a given name--I don't have great advice on how- to-get-back-on-the-knitting-horse --my slump was a couple af days just in the very last month-maybe its a winter thing-who knows-I put too much pressure on myself and deadlines and ooohhhs-I want to do this and I want to do that! yikes!! so I empathisize with you in your situation and will keep fingers crossed and say a prayer.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

"Never read since that day" I think that's hilarious! I have just gone back to tropical fish--I have one betta and one goldfish (two tanks). What if my fish tank is a WIP and I have to take trip? Chocolates also are a possible motivator.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

mac.worrall said:


> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> > I have found this in every craft i have done,my two solutions are 1 housework,its so boring it makes you think of things to craft.and you get a tidy house.
> ...


OK. Gonna try that right now!


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

Every so often this happens to me so I give it a break for a little while. I have some stitches that I always return to as a comfort project and find that scrap yarn and these stitches go together very well and if I get the project done I get them done and if I want to start somethig else they will keep! I dislocated my finger this fall and stopped crocheting for about 15 minutes! Then I was right back at it!


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh! i stopped for very long before i started picking up my needles again. ITs normal, it'll come back. =)


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

I think everyone needs a break once in awhile.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

quilt_knit1 said:


> Sometimes I put my yarn aside and read tons of novels instead. I always come back to my yarn, though.


That's exactly what I do!

Hazel


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

dragondrummer said:


> I think everyone goes through periods of burn out with any craft. Give it a rest for a couple weeks. That's what I do, then I look for a charity I really believe in and do something for them.


The charity idea is my thought too. We make quilts for newborn drug babies, I'm sure there are knitting projects for many needy people. But mostly, you probably just need a break.
Colleen


----------



## levsgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I can never knit or crochet in the summer months. Sort of dreading that right now because it is just so cool and wonderful and my knitting spurs are on. Don't feel bad, don't beat yourself up. Watch t.v., read, cook, do everything else but knit and viola!!! it will return, I promise. You are just burned out and you should pat yourself on the back for doing so much. You're gonna be fine and you are going to knit again with vigor. Life has so many gifts!! Be good to yourself! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

That happened to me with my quilting and I feel so bad about it, but I just can't seem to get back into it. I have one 1/2 done for my grandson and one all ready to start for one of my grand-daughters and I just can't. I have a fabric stash that is as crazy as any yarn stash and it just sits there. A couple of years ago I had back surgery and couldn't sit at my sewing machine for several months (before and after). I wish I had been knitting then! I did read alot, but I am really enjoying my knitting for now and neglecting all my books and my quilts. I did read one of the previous comments suggesting you read some books about knitting and that may inspire you. Debbie Macomber has written a series of books about knitting and knitters (The Blossom Street series) and they were a fun read and just might do the trick .


----------



## Awanda (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Girl!,
I had fallen into this knit-rut a few months ago. Two things helped me get out of the knit rut. one -Learn to loom knit excellent immediate gratification. The biggest boost was to stop knitting fall and winter colors. I found a beautiful peach and baby blue blend bulky weight yarn and that did the trick. Sometimes changing to out of season colors really help. We buy our children especially little girls, pink's, light blue even to white colors in the winter. Red a bright red is very spirit lifting. /My bring out color was Spa Blue by Red Heart Yarns. Boy! do I feel better and I am knitting again.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I get burned out on a particular craft every so often, and then I go to a different one. I wasn't much in the mood to do anymore crochet/knitting because I have to get another skein of yarn to finish these socks and so I found myself just watching tv. Not mynorm. I usually have to do 2 things at once or I go crzy. So I did some beading, then my strands broke and six hours of work, down the drain. Depressed again I sat and watched tv. We had snow dumped on us, lots of snow, stuck in the house, can't get to the store for yarn, so I thought ab out the people stuck without warm hats and I made a hat. That kind of brought me out of it, so I am now crocheting a baby sweater. I got the body done, so now I need to do the sleeves. I am hoping after that I will sew for a bit. I need to make some kitchen curtains and doll clothes for a pastor's two girls. I think breaks are ok. As long as it doesn't become depression. I went to a funeral and just haven't b een able to get my interest back yet on any of the crafts. I think that is depression.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

idIf I ever hit the wall, I'm going to take a long walk every day until I feel like picking up my needles again. 

That's hard to do at this time of year so if you're "snowed in," open your door and take a few deep breaths. And the most magical and inspirational thing I ever did, second only to knitting and crocheting, is I sat at my kitchen table and HANDWROTE a letter to my sister a few months ago. You can do that for someone you haven't seen for awhile. I guarantee you'll get a phone call a couple days after its received - or - maybe you'll get a letter of your own. My letter was to my sister and she said it was a thrill to receive a REAL letter! I "talk" with her daily on email and she wrote back to tell me WHAT A THRILL it was to receive a letter she knew I took a special time to write for her. No one does that any more, you know.


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

Its o.k to take a Vacation. Pick up a book or two and read for a while. I go through that .Read for a couple of weeks. Knit for a couple of weeks. Cant seem to do both together though.
I suppose I could get Audio books, but that would drive Hubby nuts. Hope you get a good rest.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I have been a quilter for years and about once a year I would have a burn out phase. I wouldn't worry about it" simply read or do something else you enjoy doing and before you know it you will get back too it. I think people that have hobbies all go through this from time to time" especially when its a hobby that you do all the time . My knitting has however taken over my quilting hobby. I have not had a desire to quilt in well over six months now. Not sure if it will come back or not but will not get rid of anything as I know how quickly it can return.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

It's time to find something for you. Find a pattern and yarn that you are excited about. Have no deadline. Pick it up only when you feel like it. Take a break; visit friends, exercise and just relax. You've earned it.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I love the Blossom Street books! Haven't gotten through all of them yet, but I'm working on it. I just discovered I can get them in audio book form from my public library.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Every one goes through this. Try knitting for charity. That usually helps me. I took my scarf with me on vacation and have almost finished it. It is for special olympics! Just think an olympian will be wearing my scarf!


----------



## tammyinwv (Nov 29, 2011)

I know how you feel. I flit from obsession to obsession. For awhile I was sewing, and doing machine embroidery, then onto digitizing my embroidery designs again, now my current obsession is knitting, and my website with embroidery designs goes neglected. I think time away from a craft is good when you become disinterested. After a short break, you will probably find the desire to start again.
Tammy


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I found the directional pattern on lion brand yarn, and I can't wait to get it and start it .it's been a while since something has motivated me like that pattern and the Wendy frills yarn,that pattern is on the lable,from hershners. Gotta get motivated,it's a long winter.


----------



## Houlie (Oct 29, 2011)

I get what you are saying...I sometimes can sit on the couch with my knitting right next to me, and I can't pick it up. Where does this brain freeze come from?? Just a need to veg on occasion, I guess.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

I've had periods when I didn't feel like knitting. I'd take a break. The urge will come back when it's time. You might try another craft, or just go about your other routines and see what happens. We'll still be here to chat with!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I seem to rotate through my hobbies. I did a lot of quilting last year but now the fabric has jumped up so high in price I can't find the desire to spend so much on it. So I switched over to crocheting. After a while I get tired of that. Now I'm knitting and enjoying it. Eventually I'll go on to embroidery. By the time I tire of that I'll want to quilt again. Takes me about two years to cycle through.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ohhhh Nooo..
I can't Stop.. I have way too much Yarn to knit up..
here is Some of it that I was trying to sort out the other day.. I still have 17 more bins in the closet.. Yikes..
But it gives me incentive to live for a Long time so I can use it up.. LOL


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> Ohhhh Nooo..
> I can't Stop.. I have way too much Yarn to knit up..
> here is Some of it that I was trying to sort out the other day.. I still have 17 more bins in the closet.. Yikes..
> But it gives me incentive to live for a Long time so I can use it up.. LOL


A whole lot of money tied up there. I bet you could take a nice trip to somewhere exotic with the money in your yarn inventory!

I've been unloading things. They clutter my mind just looking at them!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Yep, me too. Spent 2 days at home and didn't pick up needles at all. Sure hope feeling passes, want to do a Celtic knot scarf for DIL.

Here is to more happy knitting to come.
Hugs


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I think it's the yarn. Maybe you should go out and splurge on yourself. I started knitting a baby sweater with this beautiful hand dyed South American wool. Somebody gave me five or six hanks of this stuff. The price tags were still on, $20 apiece. I got all excited. Started knitting this sweater. Knit myself a headband with this stuff. I only had it on a short time when it started to itch like crazy. And I'm not allergic to wool. Okay, scratch that to the Goodwill box. I need to knit this sweater and none of the colors I have are right. Most of my stash is cheap scratchy stuff that needs to find a new home in a thrift shop. Time to go shopping for better yarn, something I can really get enthused about.


I understand you have a great LYS somewhere in Green Bay. My DH and I were in your state last spring to visit friends in Greendale. We went with them to the Rushes on Kangaroo Lake. What a beautiful state you live in. We enjoyed it so much that we are coming back next spring!


----------



## Linary (Jun 12, 2011)

I do, knitting, crochet and cross stitch. When one bogs down I pick up something else. Even book reading is good. I belong to three book clubs. Have to keep occupied.


----------



## Linary (Jun 12, 2011)

Can I come over and visit you? I just love to run my hands all over yarn like that.


----------



## BrightsideArt (Nov 15, 2011)

What about being around others who are knitting? That usually makes my hands itch to take up the needles again. Hope you get past your slump soon.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So very common in all crafts. I am working overtime on a cross stitch project and subsequently have not done much knitting in the past five days or so. With the snow, rain, and sleet outside I have not been interested in doing much. That is the beauty of working (playing) in several crafts. Always have something else to work on until the "urge" strikes again. Always thinking of something new to do or a new way to do something!


----------



## shar5868 (Dec 19, 2011)

i never thought of knitting swiffer pads. what a great idea!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

today was a gorgeous 71 degrees with clear blue skies so I spent the afternoon in the backyard pruning neglected rose bushes. the last year's draught has certainly punished them. Plants seem to thrive on the minerals from rain. When my arms and hands had tired from the weight of the tools and the cutting, I came inside with a craving to sit and knit! I have always enjoyed going from large motor work to small motor. And I have dreams now of a vase of roses sitting on my knitting table. Please Rain Please! Looking forward to tomorrow's 72 degrees and having a knitting friend over to enjoy a glass or cup of tea with me in the backyard as we knit in the sun. oh and I did ask her to bring clippers with her!


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

How cruel!! Here I sit in minus what ever degrees snow blowing down my collar ( if I was foolish enough to be outside) and you speak of warm days, knitting and sipping an Ice Tea, or maybe chilled wine hmmmmm. I could go for that, but not for another 4 months!! then hopefully spring will have sprung and warm days again. Enjoy - - but don't giggle to much at our expense


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

3mom said:


> A month or two--or three--someone wrote in that she was burned out, and didn't know how to get back into swing. I laughed, to myself, but now the same thing has happened to me. I think I did so much knitting and for such long periods, for Christmas, that now I have no desisre to even pick up a needle. There are wonderful patterns I've bookmarked, yummy yarns I've bought, but nothing seems to entice me. It was a nice holiday (I'm glad it's over), the reactions to my gifts were good, but. . . Any suggestions???? Am I over-reacting? Is this something temporary everyone goes thru?


How about knitting something just for you-maybe an Afghan in an easy mindless pattern in your fave colour. And take your time, pick up & put down kinda thing.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

3mom said:


> A month or two--or three--someone wrote in that she was burned out, and didn't know how to get back into swing. I laughed, to myself, but now the same thing has happened to me. I think I did so much knitting and for such long periods, for Christmas, that now I have no desisre to even pick up a needle. There are wonderful patterns I've bookmarked, yummy yarns I've bought, but nothing seems to entice me. It was a nice holiday (I'm glad it's over), the reactions to my gifts were good, but. . . Any suggestions???? Am I over-reacting? Is this something temporary everyone goes thru?


Maybe you need a break. After some time passes, you might want to go back to knitting. Just keep looking at the beautiful work that the people here show off. It might inspire you to start up again.


----------



## meshreck (Jul 22, 2011)

WOW, I thought I had a lot of yarn in my stash. You have me beat hands down.


----------



## carol taylor (Jan 10, 2012)

I did a lot of machine embroidery and then got caught up in quilting and other things. I was thinking I really need to put my machine back into action and start on some projects for next Christmas. I did a lot of monogramming of towels and things like that in the past. Now that I quilt, I was thinking of embroidering some of the blocks that go into the quilt. Recently ordered Shiva paint sticks to do some fabric painting on my quilts, oh my gosh there is just so much out there to do and so little time to do it. What kind of sewing machine do you use? I have a Husqvarna Designer I that I love but there are so many beautiful machines out there.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> Ohhhh Nooo..
> I can't Stop.. I have way too much Yarn to knit up..
> here is Some of it that I was trying to sort out the other day.. I still have 17 more bins in the closet.. Yikes..
> But it gives me incentive to live for a Long time so I can use it up.. LOL


 :shock: oh wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! i don't see myself ever having that problem unless something really changes. i know a lot of you have stock sorta like that, here i went through my stash after a friend gave me a couple boxes of yarn and old projects that were unfinished after this older lady died. i went through and got what i wanted. i kept all the dpns, (she had someone make many of hers and they are all marked,) i gave all and it was tons of straight needles to sil. i added to my stash and decided i had tooooooo much, so i divided between 2 others cause i couldn't see letting all that yarn set like that, and the nearly done projects i was going to pitch them and i decided my sil could do what she wanted with them, so i ended up still with my same size stash which is one bin in closet. so i really don't get this compulsion, i am glad when mom decides to work on something, to have yarn she can pick through, my goodness what do you do with all that? just curious, not chastizing.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your wonderful encouragement, I don't know what I did before I found my KP family!!
Someone mentioned being depressed, and I think that was right on. I had a good think laying in bed this AM, and two things have really been at the core of it, I think. 1) after my cancer in 2000 I stopped walking. All my life I've been an avid walker, and this is how I got to the library, stores, etc. 2) (don't laugh at this one) I got so frustrated at frogging sock heels that I just gave up, completely unlike me. So, I've decided 1) to start walking again and 2) to watch videos and one-way-or-another to learn how to make socks (everybody else has, so can I). I think doing those things will make me feel better. I've had my rest, and felt sorry for myself, now is the time I want to get back to work (?) again. I do enjoy knitting, and have waited years to learn. Again, thank you all for your different kinds of encouragement, it has meant a lot to me. You all are wonderful!! (And a swiffer cover does sound good--after my socks)


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nah.... I don't like to travel!!!

This is my sanity.. and my meditation...


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well.. I do knit alot.. If you go to Ravelry..Look up Pennyknits and see my projects page..
I have 10 Grandchildren I knit for .. and I love to knit shawls and scarves.. Mostly they go for gifts because I like to make things for other people..
It relaxes me and keeps my mind off other nonsence..
I am also in a Knit Group and we have a great time knitting together


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL.. Sure.... :lol:


----------



## LorettaK (Dec 15, 2011)

I have frequently experienced the same thing. I have taken a break from knitting and am making doll clothes for my granddaughter. The smile on her face and the sparkle in her eyes for the doll clothes is feeding my creative spirit these days.


----------



## Mum4tier (Jan 17, 2012)

GMA,

Just the other day I printed off a copy of a swiffer pad.
I found it at www.craftzine.com It is a crocheted reversible swiffer sock...and it is a very thorough pattern.

Mum4tier


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Been there done that , I went for 13 years without doing something with needles , now I dont fight it anymore I let time pass and have my knitting bag next to my chair and when Im in the mood I do some crocheting or knitting , I dont force myself nor do I worry about it , just let it return by itself even if its a few rows at a time....


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> Ohhhh Nooo..
> I can't Stop.. I have way too much Yarn to knit up..
> here is Some of it that I was trying to sort out the other day.. I still have 17 more bins in the closet.. Yikes..
> But it gives me incentive to live for a Long time so I can use it up.. LOL


Thank you so much for giving us a look at your stash! I'm sure you'll organize the rest of it. I have mine in bins, and even though I've cleaned out a lot of it, there's still yarn and fiber (sometimes I spin on a hand spindle, but I haven't done that in so long that I've probably forgotten how) all over the couch in my knitting room.

To those who've hit the wall: It happens to all of us, I think. It's certainly happened to me. Just go on to something else, like reading or another activity you enjoy, and you'll get back into the swing of knitting eventually. Don't push yourself. The desire to knit WILL come back.

Hazel, who's been there


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

What puts me back in the mood to pick up my knitting again? It is that or housework.


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

Very good advice!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Now that is just cruel! We finally got into the low 30s today and so the snow is starting to melt with the encouragement of some rain. Drip, drip, drip.



BC said:


> today was a gorgeous 71 degrees with clear blue skies so I spent the afternoon in the backyard pruning neglected rose bushes. the last year's draught has certainly punished them. Plants seem to thrive on the minerals from rain. When my arms and hands had tired from the weight of the tools and the cutting, I came inside with a craving to sit and knit! I have always enjoyed going from large motor work to small motor. And I have dreams now of a vase of roses sitting on my knitting table. Please Rain Please! Looking forward to tomorrow's 72 degrees and having a knitting friend over to enjoy a glass or cup of tea with me in the backyard as we knit in the sun. oh and I did ask her to bring clippers with her!


 :-( :-( :-(


----------



## November (Jan 18, 2012)

I knit for a while than I crochet for a while an than I go to sewing. I am never bored with any of it I just have to change up every now an than lol!! I sometimes find a good book to read or listen to a book on a CD. I have many things I can turn too an that way I never get burned out. Sometimes that is how you have to handle your crafting. But I think you just need some time between projects an you will be right back in their knitting up a storm again so I would not worry to much if I were you !!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

3mom said:


> A month or two--or three--someone wrote in that she was burned out, and didn't know how to get back into swing. I laughed, to myself, but now the same thing has happened to me. I think I did so much knitting and for such long periods, for Christmas, that now I have no desisre to even pick up a needle. There are wonderful patterns I've bookmarked, yummy yarns I've bought, but nothing seems to entice me. It was a nice holiday (I'm glad it's over), the reactions to my gifts were good, but. . . Any suggestions???? Am I over-reacting? Is this something temporary everyone goes thru?


What about trying a new technique or pattern of stitches, or crochet for a while, make some granny squares or something. Also maybe a new knitting mag will entice you to do some spring things summer shells or tanks. Make an inventory of your yarn stash and organize patterns. I started to do a yarn inventory but did not get far. That is a project I intend doing a bit more of this week. I discovered some yarn I forgot I had which I am dying to find a pattern for and knit it but I want to finish my current project which is a Bernat Jaquard flower yarn sweater for my niece. I just wanted to see what the yarn was like just for fun.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Gwen Webster said:


> How cruel!! Here I sit in minus what ever degrees snow blowing down my collar ( if I was foolish enough to be outside) and you speak of warm days, knitting and sipping an Ice Tea, or maybe chilled wine hmmmmm. I could go for that, but not for another 4 months!! then hopefully spring will have sprung and warm days again. Enjoy - - but don't giggle to much at our expense


I know what you mean, we got dumped on yesterday too, treacherous driving blowing snow. We are used to it though. Going to work was whiteout conditions. Makes you want to curl up on the couch with the fireplace on and just knit, not go outside or work or anything.


----------



## November (Jan 18, 2012)

It is raining here tonight. But it does not seem to be that cold. I am real happy it is not cold because if it was it would be snowing an I pray for it not to snow each winter ...I do not care to deal with snow lol!! We don't get that much snow but I would soon not have any that is the reason I live here in the Carolina's


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

November said:


> It is raining here tonight. But it does not seem to be that cold. I am real happy it is not cold because if it was it would be snowing an I pray for it not to snow each winter ...I do not care to deal with snow lol!! We don't get that much snow but I would soon not have any that is the reason I live here in the Carolina's


Nov, that is why we live in SC too. Did our share of snow shoveling in MN. I could knit in the winter there when the snow was blowing and can knit just as well in SC...sometimes able to sit in the sun in SC winter.


----------



## November (Jan 18, 2012)

You got that right ..knitting while sating in the sun in winter is just my type of thing to do. Where are you at in South Carolina or do you mind me asking???


----------



## November (Jan 18, 2012)

By the way I am in hiding too lol!!


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

November said:


> You got that right ..knitting while sating in the sun in winter is just my type of thing to do. Where are you at in South Carolina or do you mind me asking???


We live in Greer, near Greenville. I wasn't sure how to fill out my info when I joined. I don't know how to change my profile to add my town and state.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Just select "My Profile" at the top of the page and scroll down to General Information and complete the items you wish to update and then select update.
Cheers



Jean 45 said:


> November said:
> 
> 
> > You got that right ..knitting while sating in the sun in winter is just my type of thing to do. Where are you at in South Carolina or do you mind me asking???
> ...


----------



## November (Jan 18, 2012)

You are about a hundred miles from where I am in Columbia ...nice to know some else is in the Carolina's that knits too or crochets ..I do both an love doing them. Have a truck load of yarn an at the moment I am knitting scarves for me an family!!


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

November said:


> You are about a hundred miles from where I am in Columbia ...nice to know some else is in the Carolina's that knits too or crochets ..I do both an love doing them. Have a truck load of yarn an at the moment I am knitting scarves for me an family!!


I hadn't knit for a long time. I taught knit and crochet in MN for years. I couldn't bear to leave the tubs of yarn from knitting projects, etc so shipped them when we moved here 12 yrs ago. 4 yrs ago I looked at them and thought that my children will have the decision of whether to find someone to give them to or throw them out so I started crocheting granny squares for charity afghans. But I am really into knitting again. Since I came back to it there are so many different yarns available and I find that overwhelming at this point. Trying to get away from the good old Red Heart acrylic.


----------



## November (Jan 18, 2012)

I am knitting scarfs an squares for a quite so I keep busy that way. I even am thinking about crocheting some too so I will be able to go from one to the other an want it be neat to have both knit an crochet in a quite lol!! Wonder will it confuse them!!


----------



## Linary (Jun 12, 2011)

Are you the one that the picture is of? That person sure has a pretty smile.

Linary


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Everyone has to take a break now and then. Perhaps you should treat yourself to a movie and trip to the local Mall. Bet you see some knitted scarfs or something that is very expensive and you'll say, "I can make that for a lot less" and you'll be off and running to the LYS. I usually want to tackle cleaning a closet or garage or basement or something big that will take a few days. After the heavy workout of lugging boxes around and organizing, I'm ready for more sendentary work like knitting or beading. I like to visit Barnes & Noble and check out their selection of Knitting Magazines which will soon be showing spring patterns, lighter-weight yarns and pastel colors - a nice breather from the heavier, darker winter yarns that we've been using. No rush...the pleasure is in the process. Warmest regards, Patricia


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

I've been there too, and I get overwhelmed sometimes with the to-project (knit/crochet) that I just grab a good book and knit or crochet a dishcloth because they give you a quick project and can save them for gifts thru-out the year, until I get the urge again to make a bigger project. Hope this helps you.


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

sorry, I meant to-do projects.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

wlbindub said:


> I've been there too, and I get overwhelmed sometimes with the to-project (knit/crochet) that I just grab a good book and knit or crochet a dishcloth because they give you a quick project and can save them for gifts thru-out the year, until I get the urge again to make a bigger project. Hope this helps you.


I think you're probably right--something mindless. Yes. Thanks.


----------



## November (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes that is me lol Thank you for the comment!!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I do oil painting and was burned out, so I picked up knitting and now I just do what I feel like doing. BUT, if neither entices me, I read


----------



## November (Jan 18, 2012)

Well that is a good way of doing things. I do about the same..when it does not entice you then that says you need a break from things. I have books I turn too at times too!! The oil painting sounds good tho.


----------



## BrightsideArt (Nov 15, 2011)

I commented on the original post earlier, so received a link to back your posts today. I was pleased to see two knitters from my neck of the woods. I live in Greenville, but my daughter (and the grandbabies) live in Chapin, so I'm out and back between Greenville and Columbia all the time. 

Just wanted to say "hi".


----------



## November (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the nice e-mail. I don't think Chapin is that far from me ...I think I have even drove through it. There is a furniture store I keep saying I am going to visit there but have never got around too doing it!! You have a blessed Sunday an take care!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, you've all been so encouraging, and you'e all so helpful and sympathetic, how could I feel sorry for myself? I love you all, you're real family. I think I'll switch to crochet for awhile, I've seen some wonderful patterns that I might like to make. Will post when I finish. Thanks, all of you. Hope this helps get me out of my doldrums. Sure helps knowing I'm not alone!!


----------



## November (Jan 18, 2012)

You go girl am glad you are at it again. I am going to finish my scarf I am knitting too!! So I will be busy too!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

3mom said:


> A month or two--or three--someone wrote in that she was burned out, and didn't know how to get back into swing. I laughed, to myself, but now the same thing has happened to me. I think I did so much knitting and for such long periods, for Christmas, that now I have no desisre to even pick up a needle. There are wonderful patterns I've bookmarked, yummy yarns I've bought, but nothing seems to entice me. It was a nice holiday (I'm glad it's over), the reactions to my gifts were good, but. . . Any suggestions???? Am I over-reacting? Is this something temporary everyone goes thru?


Every time I've had surgery I've gone through this. The worst time was the gastric bypass three years ago. Couldn't make myself pick up needs to save my souls, just made myself work on something, nothing too complex, just made myself do it. Then last year I had a panniculectomy, same this. Last week I had an emergency gall bladder removal. I even sent my knitting home with my husband. I have a sweater to cast on for my DD. I will, sooner or later. Maybe after I finish the triceratops.

Find yourself something sort of mindless (garter stitch potholders come to mind) and just knit them, as much to have something to do with your hands. Eventually you'll be ready to tackle somethin more challenging, but it won't be the end of the world if you don't knit for a bit.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

. Any suggestions???? Am I over-reacting? Is this something temporary everyone goes thru?


i went throught that i just hat to stop once for three years once for a year you just are em;tionally drained and brain dont want to go near a hook NEEDLE>>> yarn i even tried to do with fingers AND I WAS NOT ABLE>>>to get movatated i just did other things I HAVE HIT THAT PLACE NOW TOO>>> i am even burnt out with my word search puzzles... sometimes with face book... it is just a weird thing I GUESS IT IS NORMAL>>>
do you sew...i go play with dogs and cats i had a dog (16~~GONE) that would love to side track me... it was a very good think IMISS HER VERY MUCH>>> she dected me when i needed a walk... she must have smelled my sugar SHE DID FIND MY CANCER>>> now i have no one to do that... sit watch tv of get a hook and crochet something i can do a dish cloth or potholder when i need to..sit and calm down back nerves ...(surgeryfusion) i can watch tv and not watch my potholders... it works wonders on the therapy of my fingers too
HUGS TO YOU ME>>>


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

that is good advice i do it i have to do something i can tjust lay there i have to stay physically and mentally stimulated ... lol dumb stroke too but in 97


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL hi i didnt see your response as feeling sorry for your self i saw it as you were having a dull drum time and asked if you were the only one i think of picking up the crochet hook and working on something different is a good deal i made dish cloths for yhears and got tired of it when someone asked me to make a cowl i did and it was a great thing... im back at hats and scarves IM GONNA MAKE A HUGLEY>>> when i finish the hat im working on...


3mom said:


> Well, you've all been so encouraging, and you'e all so helpful and sympathetic, how could I feel sorry for myself? I love you all, you're real family. I think I'll switch to crochet for awhile, I've seen some wonderful patterns that I might like to make. Will post when I finish. Thanks, all of you. Hope this helps get me out of my doldrums. Sure helps knowing I'm not alone!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Give yourself a break, my sister.
So U R not knitting. That's o.k. Go for a walk. Write a real letter to a friend far away. 
Learn ALL the words to a favorite hymn or song. 
Dance. 
Laugh. 
Cry if U want to.
When the Muse returns, knit [and the Muse ALWAYS returns].
Let the Knitting Gene rest. It deserves it.
Here's a hug (())!


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

What kind of scarf are you making? I truly love making scarves.....used to make tons of them on the little round loom and gave them all away!!! But, now I knit them (or crochet if I find a pretty pattern that is fairly easy, lol).


----------



## November (Jan 18, 2012)

It is a box weave knit. I like the pattern because it is easy an you can do it an not have to keep going back an reading the pattern. It is great for watching TV with or waiting in a doctor's office when you have to go. I just found the pattern an figured out how many stitches I would have to use an made up the pattern my self for square for a quite than started making scarf with it lol so I could keep busy an get read of the truck load of yarn I have !!!


----------



## November (Jan 18, 2012)

I meant basket weave lol I don't know why I said box weave I guess my granddaughter called it that an it stuck in my mind!! LOL!!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

What is a box weave.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

What is a basket weave.


----------



## November (Jan 18, 2012)

CAST ON 24 STITCHES KNIT FOR FIVE ROWS than start the pattern you knit four an purl four all the way across the row for about five rows, always start with a knit 4 an end each row with a knit 4 because this frames your scarf. In between the first knit four you knit four an purl four all way cross the row an than end the row with a knit four. When you turn start with the knit 4 an end with the knit four but you must follow what you start with the knit four an purl four on the other side. It end up looking like it is little blocks of five rows of all knit an purl. Like you weaved a basket. Look in your knitting books for patterns an you will see it ...it is called a basket weave pattern when I finish I will try to put a picture of it on here!!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## November (Jan 18, 2012)

You are welcomed I just finished one for my girl friend's birthday. So I am making me one now. I decided to make mine wider than I made her's an shorter. I have it going good so I should be able to finish it in no time.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> I have found this in every craft i have done,my two solutions are 1 housework,its so boring it makes you think of things to craft.and you get a tidy house.
> 2 do another craft or change activities altogether,dont look or think about knitting,read or garden or something,it does come back.
> 
> I have been a beader for 7 years non stop,just couldnt face it anymore picked up knitting few months ago,having a ball.


I find that I'll do ANYTHING to avoid house work. Trying to organize my very disorganized husband and two sons is so daunting. If I knit something, it stays done for more than one millisecond. And if I subsequently give the article away, it's out of my house and I never have to see it again.


----------



## November (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes knitting give me peace in the soul an I rest that way. I relax an nothing seems to bother me. I do it an my trouble's... when I have them seem smaller an I have even worked out some of them while knitting so it is a gift from God ...it helps you through rough times as well as good. It also relax's you so I am very happy with knitting, crocheting, an even sewing... which every I set my mind to do!! Reading books do the same for me so I have a lot of things I can do that is not boring an makes for a happier ME LOL!!!


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Give yourself a break, my sister.
> So U R not knitting. That's o.k. Go for a walk. Write a real letter to a friend far away.
> Learn ALL the words to a favorite hymn or song.
> Dance.
> ...


I love what you said!! You are so wise and kind! Hugs to you too!


----------



## November (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you an have a blessed day my friend


----------

